# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευή κλούβας

## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΘΗΒΑ

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!!!ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ Η ΟΔΗΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΛΟΥΒΑΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ;

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΘΗΒΑ

Και πάλι συγνώμη για τα κεφαλαία...

----------


## jk21

Για ποσα πουλια αναφερεσαι Βασιλη; στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης που τα πουλια πυρωνουν ,τι σχεδια εχεις για τα πουλια διαφορετικου φυλου;

----------

